# R9 270, underrated? "the holy grail of mining rigs 2 important metrics"



## AlphaC

http://www.reddit.com/r/Dogecoinmining/comments/1ttrn5/the_holy_grail_of_mining_rigs_2_important_metrics/
Quote:


> There are many guides all over the 'net for building a mining rig.
> The "holy grail" of any mining rig is to have:
> 1. the highest hash-rate-to-purchase-costratio and
> 2. the highest Kh/s-to-watt ratio.
> Starting with the first metric: If you build this 6 GPU mining rig with the suggested R9 270, you will have a hash-rate-to-cost ratio of 1.5 hashes-per-dollar (2,700Kh/s divided by $1,800). However, if you build the same rig with five of the R9 280x (suggested alternative GPU in the guide), you will have a lower (worse) ratio of 1.42 (3,700 divided by $2,600). So even though you get a higher hash rate from the R9-280x vs the R9-270, the R9-270 is the better deal. Based on this first metric, here is a cost analysis for a build with each of these cards using a base hardware cost of $370 for motherboard/cpu/ram/hdd/etc and only modifying the cards and the psu(s):
> * 6x AMD R9-270 | $200/ea | 1.3kw psu | total: $1.8k | ratio: 1.5
> * 6x AMD R9 270x | $250/ea | 1.3kw psu | total: $2.1k | ratio: 1.3
> * AMD R9 280 (why isn't this card released? should be a rebranded 7950 according to tech powerup
> * 5x AMD R9 280x | $400/ea | 1.6kw psu | total: $2.6k | ratio: 1.42
> * 4x AMD R9 290 | $600/ea | 1.6kw psu | total: $3.1k | ratio: 1.06 * 4x AMD R9 290x | $670/ea |1.6kw psu | total: $3.1k | ratio: 0.82 * 5x AMD 7970 | $475/ea |1.6kw psu | total: $3.1k | ratio: 1.2 * 3x AMD 7990 | $1k/ea |1.6kw psu | total: $3.1k | ratio: 1.1
> Moving on to the second metric: Here's a list of commonly used mining GPU's with their associated Kh/s-to-watt ratio, assuming average results with under-volting. Higher is better:
> * AMD R9 270 - Kh/watt: 3 - 150w/ea - $200/ea
> * AMD R9 270x - Kh/watt: 2.5 - 185w/ea - $250/ea
> * AMD R9 280 (unreleased... re-branded 7950 according to tech powerup
> * AMD R9 280x - Kh/watt: 2.7 - 250w/ea - $400/ea
> * AMD R9 290 - Kh/watt: 2.75 - 300w/ea - $600/ea
> * AMD R9 290x - Kh/watt: 2.7 - 300w/ea - $670/ea
> * AMD 7970 - Kh/watt: 2.65 - 270w/ea - $475/ea
> * AMD 7990 - Kh/watt: 2.85 - 470w/ea - $1,000/ea
> Based on both metrics, the R9 270 wins first place.


I think undervolted R9 290 (to about 200W) is the best value if you can get it for $400-450 and intend on packing over two R9 270 GPUs. R9 290 = two R9 270s basically. I highly doubt R9 290 is using 300W.

The poster also omitted the cost of additional motherboards, if you were to dump money on six R9 270 GPUs, that would be $1,080 - $1,260 , plus you would need risers. Three R9 290s would do roughly the same and run anywhere from $1,200 to $1,350 and you wouldn't need to buy another 80+Gold/Platinum PSU (~$100-150)/mobo (~$60)/RAM (~$50)/CPU(~$30-50) combo for a second system.

R9 270: 6 x 150W = 900W
R9 290 : 3 x 200W = 600W assuming undervolted 200W, 3x 250W = 750W

i.e. : SeaSonic X-850 Gold ~$160, EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 1000W 80+ Platinum = $160-200

Second source: http://www.coinminingrigs.com/budget-mining-rig/ (via http://www.reddit.com/r/Dogecoinmining/comments/1trxn3/updated_budget_dogehouse_guide_sub1k_build/)
Quote:


> As of the date this guide was updated (12/26/2013), a 3 GPU Litecoin mining rig like this, can generate over $250 USD worth of Litecoins per month.
> ...
> Essentially, a Litecoin mining rig is a custom-built PC with parts chosen for maximum hash rates (determines how fast you can mine) and minimal overall cost. Here are the parts you'll need to build this budget sub-$1,000 rig.
> 
> Power Supply - $140 - Corsair 850 Watt Gold Rated PSU.
> Motherboard - $95 - ASUS M5A97. This motherboard has two of the 16x PCI-e slots and two of the 1x PCI-e slots. All four slots can be used for mining GPU's. If it is out of stock, this one or this one are good alternatives.budget-litecoin-bitcoin-mining-rig
> GPUs - $600 (3x $200) - AMD Radeon R9 270 - For specific configuration details be sure to read this litecoin mining hardware comparison.
> Powered Risers - $30 (3x $10) Use 1x to 16x powered risers suspended above the motherboard with proper spacing for cooling the cards. You can get away with non-powered risers for rigs with up to 3 GPU's, but I usually recommend going with powered risers if the price is similar as it reduces the strain on your motherboard.
> CPU - $35 - AMD Sempron 145 Processor Since CPU specs have no effect on mining efficiency, we've chosen the cheapest option here.
> RAM - $40 - 4GB Kingston DDR3 RAM
> Hard Drive - $40 - 32GB Solid State Drive or boot BAMT from a fast USB thumb drive)
> Case - $6 - Plastic Milk Crate (you might be able to pick one of these up at your local office supply store for less)
> Power Switch - $6 - A basic Motherboard Power Switch does the trick, making it easier to start up your mining rig.
> Extra Cooling - $30 - Box Fan (good supplemental cooling for a mining rig, as it pushes all that hot air away from the cards)
> Operating System - $0-$90 - Windows 7 is my preference, but if you're familiar with Linux you can of course download it for free (some folks consider Linux to be the best OS for litecoin mining, since it keeps your overall costs down, improving your litecoin mining ROI or return-on-investment). If you will be loading the operating system from a CD or DVD, a $29 external USB powered DVD drive will come in handy.
> Monitor, Mouse and Keyboard (to install the OS and configure the mining software, no need to buy more than one set since you only use this for setup)
> Total Cost: ~$980 minus the extra cooling and optional operating system costs.


The same site lists
http://www.coinminingrigs.com/amd-7950-alternatives/
Quote:


> AMD 7990 - Hash-rate: 1385 Kh/s | Cost: $660 | Kh/watt: 4.6266
> AMD R9 290 - Hash-rate: 900 Kh/s | Cost: $400 | Kh/watt: 3
> AMD R9 290x - Hash-rate: 880 Kh/s | Cost: $560 | Kh/watt: 2.416
> AMD R9 280x - Hash-rate: 725 Kh/s | Cost: $320 | Kh/watt: 2.416
> AMD 7970 - Hash-rate: 725 Kh/s | Cost: $350 | Kh/watt: 2.416
> AMD R9 270 - Hash-rate: 450 Kh/s | Cost: $180 | Kh/watt: 2.25
> For Reference: AMD 7950 - Hash-rate: 650-700 Kh/s | Cost: $300 | Kh/watt: ~3.25


^ 300W is a high wattage for R9 290...


----------



## Tobiman

I figured this out a while ago. You can easily get 1mh/s with two r9 270s or 270X running a decent overclock.


----------



## Koogiking

They are highly underrated. But I hope people don't figure this out because the price of those will skyrocket too and theyll be out of stock everywhere just like the 7900/r9 290 series


----------



## Namwons

hmm....not so sure if 270x undervalued or just seems that way because 280x prices are overvalued atm.


----------



## AlphaC

Should be no problem :

HIS for $180 +shipping still http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161449

@Namwons, R9 270X has 2 power connectors but R9 270 doesn't: it only has one six pin

(HIS IceQX2 review shows 6 pin,three 6mm heatpipes, and elpida vram http://www.hkepc.com/10381)


----------



## NitroOC

The gigabyte R9 270 I picked up to revive an old dell dimension has two 6 pin connectors. Now if only I had more than 512mb of system RAM in it! LOL


----------



## note235

thanks
going to pick up some 270s then

270x is just OCd 270 correct?


----------



## note235

bought 2x radeon 270x for $165 each thanks!


----------



## seftonde

Just FYI,

I started just playing around with mining - got a cheap ($329) pentium computer and picked up an R9-270. On various altcoins I'm averaging about 500 kHs. Sometimes it spikes to 700 or 800 for half an hour or so. Not sure why, but I'm not complaining. These are hash rates as reported by the pool too, not CGMiner.

Daniel


----------



## PCSarge

i guess its time to reinvest some money in another rig. just sold 8 bitcoins @ $925 because of al lthe LTC i traded in and i still have stock of more.


----------



## cam51037

I tested out a 270X this morning quickly just to see what it could do, with a quick setup from the Litecoin Hardware Comparison Wiki I had it @ 450KH/s, not too bad for extremely minimal tweaking, like 10 minutes most.


----------



## NitroOC

Is the main difference between a 270 and a 270x just the clock speeds? Same for 280 and 290?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroOC*
> 
> Is the main difference between a 270 and a 270x just the clock speeds? Same for 280 and 290?


A 290 has more cores than a 280, it's a much more powerful card, the 290 has 768 more shader units than the 290.

As for the 270 and 270X, they have the same amount of shaders, it appears they just have different clock speeds.


----------



## NitroOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> A 290 has more cores than a 280, it's a much more powerful card, the 290 has 768 more shader units than the 290.
> 
> As for the 270 and 270X, they have the same amount of shaders, it appears they just have different clock speeds.


No no no, the difference between the 280 vs the 280x, and the 290 vs the 290x?


----------



## Dustin1

I saw a R9 270 on my local Craigslist for $120 BNIB.. You have made me think this is a good buy. Bah, I already pull 300kh/s on my 670..

This place always makes me spend money.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I almost bought a 270x today but then saw a sapphire 290 bf4 edition for $450 on ebay..... Figure I can sell BF4 for 20$ atleast or do my second BF4 giveaway here on ocn.

A 290 does what 830-850 khash and this card *might* unlock to a 290x since the sapphire 290 bf4 edition had a pretty high rate of doing that.

Gonna use it for mining but if I ever want to game I can run my current 290x as a 290 with this new 290 and have a KILLER gaming rig.


----------



## cyanmcleod

what settings are you guys using for the 270s and 270x cards?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroOC*
> 
> No no no, the difference between the 280 vs the 280x, and the 290 vs the 290x?


Oh, well in that case the 290X has more cores than the 290, it's definitely a better performer. Slightly, but still a better performer.

As for the 280X bit, I don't think AMD released a R9 280, just the 280X.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> I saw a R9 270 on my local Craigslist for $120 BNIB.. You have made me think this is a good buy. Bah, I already pull 300kh/s on my 670..
> 
> This place always makes me spend money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, I have the same problem. At least it should take less power than the GTX 670, it's KHash/s per watt should be higher.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh, well in that case the 290X has more cores than the 290, it's definitely a better performer. Slightly, but still a better performer.
> 
> As for the 280X bit, I don't think AMD released a R9 280, just the 280X.
> I know, I have the same problem. At least it should take less power than the GTX 670, it's KHash/s per watt should be higher.


the 290 does about 830-850 hash with some saying as high as 880... My 290x and most others do 880 hash.

So it isnt worth the price increase at all for a 290x over a 290. Same as gaming.


----------



## r44x

I sure don't see this. My brand new Asus 270X DCII barely breaks 300 kh/s. Believe me when I say I am more than upset about wasting $240 on this piece of crap.


----------



## btupsx

270x is definitely undervalued ATM. They perform almost as well as the 2GB PowerColor 7850's that get up to 425 KHs.


----------



## Rhuarc86

So basically, if I'm building some rigs, I might as well get the 270 over the 270x for the same performance for less money?


----------



## r44x

I'd like to share my experience thus far. I'll start with my specs

Gigabyte socket FM2/FM2+ G1 Killer A88X (drivers for a sniper)
AMD Athlon X4 750 @ 3.8 GHz (1.000V)
2x4Gb G Skill Ripjaws Ddr3-2133
Western Digital Caviar Blue 250gb
XFX Radeon R9 290
Seasonic Platinum 660W PSU
I'm adding an Asus R9 270x DC II to the system. Removed drivers, PC off, install card, boot, install drivers.

Plug HDMI into 290 and start a test mining with 270X.Results are bad. 300 - 320 kh/s
Overclock!

350.

Cool. Let's start mining both cards.

290 hashrate drops from 850 kh/s to 650. 270x sucking. 275-300.

Let run for 5-10 mins and shuts down. I'm not genius, but im well aware that its very close to the upper limits of the PSU. I do have an ax850 laying in wait. My biggest question is what is making the hashrate so low when the cards run by themselves? Even the 290 dropped hashrate with the 270 installed. As soon as I removed the 270, hashrate is right back up at 850+.

Anyone seen this? Is there a fix for it? I don't see this 270 pulling 400+ as others have reported. Very disappointed so far.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> the 290 does about 830-850 hash with some saying as high as 880... My 290x and most others do 880 hash.
> 
> So it isnt worth the price increase at all for a 290x over a 290. Same as gaming.


All 3 of my 290 do 830 khs on STOCK settings, I can easily get 870 with a overclock of 990/1500


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> All 3 of my 290 do 830 khs on STOCK settings, I can easily get 870 with a overclock of 990/1500


we will see how it works out but my 290x had to be underclocked on the core all the way to 920 to get the best hash rate.


----------



## CravinR1

One of my 7950 gets 626 khs 1105/1500 the top one gets 470 khs and I have to underclock 860/1250 due to heat









The 290 in a case doesn't have that problem and the top one doesn't get much hotter, I think the 2 fans of the Dual-X is sucking in heat off the bottom card pcb


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> One of my 7950 gets 626 khs 1105/1500 the top one gets 470 khs and I have to underclock 860/1250 due to heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 290 in a case doesn't have that problem and the top one doesn't get much hotter, I think the 2 fans of the Dual-X is sucking in heat off the bottom card pcb


I'm worried i'm gonna have problems keeping the new 290 cool.... It is a reference model and my case doesn't have good air flow since all my fan spots are connected to radiators pushing air out of the case...

It's fine though I'll just put this rig in the basement where it is super cold and put a box fan up to the side of it. I'm gonna be mining solid for atleast 3 months until I get some ROI on both of these cards. I will also just run the 290 fan @ 90+ I give 0 clucks if the fan burns out I have a second reference cooler from my 290x

I should mention I just switched to linux for mining since windows would get some vague blue screen error every 5-8 hours. Not having that problem so far on linux and my card is running 5c cooler underwater while mining from a max of 54c to 49. I'm getting the same avg hash rate too.

idk how to check vrm temps on linux though


----------



## CloudedVision

Interesting thread....

I have been working this same theroy for a couple months now, and it does seem like the 270/270x cards are the way to go.

I have two gigabyte 270x's in my rig, and cgminer reports a hash rate of ~470kh/s+ on each card.

Also, when I view my has rate graph in my pool account, my has rate does spike to close to 1500 kh/s several times a day.

I have been trying to put my finger on what my hash rate really is, yet my evidence gathering is still inconclusive.


----------



## r44x

Anyone with Asus 270X like mine, I stumbled across a post on reddit. Seems a BIOS update is all that's needed. Testing now.

http://redd.it/1t0nv7


----------



## cyanmcleod

you guys getting 450+ hash rates... what are your settings? i can only get like 415 out of mine.


----------



## NitroOC

Been having CGminer crash, so I removed the OC from my 270 and it's been fine since. I guess it didn't like 1050/1500...


----------



## danielackerman

I just picked up two of the gigabyte 270x's. I know the 270's have a better cost and kw/kh ratio but the x version was only $20 more and the gigabyte 270x's have the absolute best cooling of any 270 or 270x and living in texas I'm gonna need all the heat dissipation I can get. Besides, the 270x is designed to be OC'd and run at full load for a long time and that's exactly what I'll be doing with them. I'll pay the extra couple bucks a month in power if it means my cards are running cooler, longer and without crashing while I'm asleep or away.


----------



## nashsnazzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> bought 2x radeon 270x for $165 each thanks!


Where does one get that sort of price on a 270x? I've been buying the Sapphire cards and I'm pretty happy but they are 219 right now.


----------



## benjamen50

Well here's the settings on CGMiner that I got my Gigabyte AMD R9 270X Windforce 3X OC to:

Thread Concurrency: 15232
Worksize: 512
Intensity: 19
Vectors: 1
GPU Threads: 1

Core Clock: 1115 MHz
Memory Clock: 1500 MHz

This got me to achieve 470 kh/s.


----------



## teknikk7

Wouldn't the Windforce 2 R9 270 be a better value? They are getting around 450kh/s and are about $40-$60 cheaper per card.


----------



## CravinR1

I didn't buy my 290 just for mining. I wanted one for gaming before mining craze hit, so figured I'd get 3 instead of 1 and mine and pay for them. In summer when its hot I don't think i'll mine much so pay for them this winter


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teknikk7*
> 
> Wouldn't the Windforce 2 R9 270 be a better value? They are getting around 450kh/s and are about $40-$60 cheaper per card.


That could be the case , the Windforce 2X R9 270 seems to use the R9 270X PCB (including 2 pci-e power connectors when normally R9 270 has one) but with less VRM phases and a worse cooler

The R9 270 only have 150W on tap due to single 6-pin PCI-e power

The only problem I see with more than two R9 270 is because it can only 2 way Crossfire if mining profitability dies you can't use more than 2. With R9 290 series, HD7900 series and R9 280X you can have up to 4 cards.

A good "hedge against mining profitability reaching zero" setup would probably be R9 290 4-way or R9-280X/HD7900 series 4-way , provided you can get $300 HD7900 series/R9 280X or $400 R9 290.

I don't think most people would devote 1.2kw per day to Folding, that's about $90-180 a month on power unless you have a really cheap source of power


----------



## teknikk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> That could be the case , the Windforce 2X R9 270 seems to use the R9 270X PCB (including 2 pci-e power connectors when normally R9 270 has one) but with less VRM phases and a worse cooler
> 
> The R9 270 only have 150W on tap due to single 6-pin PCI-e power
> 
> The only problem I see with more than two R9 270 is because it can only 2 way Crossfire if mining profitability dies you can't use more than 2. With R9 290 series, HD7900 series and R9 280X you can have up to 4 cards.
> 
> A good "hedge against mining profitability reaching zero" setup would probably be R9 290 4-way or R9-280X/HD7900 series 4-way , provided you can get $300 HD7900 series/R9 280X or $400 R9 290.
> 
> I don't think most people would devote 1.2kw per day to Folding, that's about $90-180 a month on power unless you have a really cheap source of power


Gigabyte is the only card that requires 2 6 pin for a vanilla R9 270. Hopefully this helps in it's overclockability. I will post my results next week. Hoping for 270x hashrates.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Has anyone ran 6 cards off the Fatal1ty Killer Z87 board?


----------



## NitroOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Has anyone ran 6 cards off the Fatal1ty Killer Z87 board?


Going to set up 7 290's on that board.


----------



## DrClaw

i read on newegg about the asus 270 that it has poor ram cooling or vram i think, so it can overheat easily in time for mining especially crossfire, since mining uses vram the most,

question is, which 270 or 270x has the best cooling solution all around so that crossfire isnt so stressful on the gpu


----------



## spena

awesome thread for starters. dad and I would to start on litecoins/dongecoin and were going to pick up 3 270s this weekend, just wondering what motherboard should we pick up? would we need powered risers?


----------



## teknikk7

With three cards you shouldn't need powered risers but they are good to have on hand for troubleshooting etc. You should safely be able to squeeze out 1350Kh, maybe more if luck is on your side. Be prepared for a lot of time spent tweaking. Also check out these cases (shameless plug) http://www.ebay.com/usr/sluice_box


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> what settings are you guys using for the 270s and 270x cards?


270s here. im running 15232 thread concurrency, 1050/1500, intensity 19, and powertune +10 gives me 460 khash per card


----------



## Nhb93

I can't get my third to get picked up by my PC, and on top of that, neither of the 2 I'm running are showing up in HW Monitor.


----------



## autodidact

Here's my history with two Asus R9270X-DC2T-2GD5 cards:

I've had a week to toy with settings before landing on what works for my set up.

One delivered last week and one delivered today, old bios in both was updated to bios released 1/21/14 version 015.041.

Note: I have 4 cards on my system at the moment (two sapphire 290's in addition to the two asus 270x).

Bios Update story: Before update, max I could achieve was 440khs and it was not stable, using large OC numbers. I downloaded bios update from http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/R9270XDC2T2GD5/#support and it told me there's no update even though the update came out yesterday!

To fix it, I installed one Asus 270x by itself on my mobo, booted up with monitor plugged in to it, opened the bios update file, and bam! It started updating. I did the same thing for the other Asus 270x and it went smoothly as well. Rebooted comp and started mining with all four cards! Weird though that one was hashing happily at 470khs and the other was having trouble and hashing at 20khs, which I've seen before. I removed that card from the mobo for 10 min to make sure it had no power to it, as they seem to get stuck sometimes no matter what settings you use. Re-installed it with the other cards, and now happily mining both Asus 270x at 450khs-470khs each with low clock speeds and intensity (relatively)!

Currently running on the following settings for my conf file:
"worksize" : "256"
"gpu-threads" : "1"
"intensity" : "19,19,18,19",
*"gpu-memclock" : "1480,1480,1475,1475"
"gpu-engine" : "930,930,1100,1110"
"thread-concurrency" : "21000,21000,21005,21005"
"gpu-powertune" : "20"

Intensity 18 is for 270x display card, intensity 19 is for the other 270x. Both running at engine 1100 and memclock 1475 with thread conc 21005. This nets about 450khs+ for display card and 470khs+ for the other card with only difference as intensity is 1 higher.

The first two card settings are for my 290's!

If I want to run them cooler, I set engine at 1020 instead of 1100 and intensity 18 all around for the 270x's.


----------



## kitamo

Hi.

I got my rigs for mining with Gigabyte 270x and ots easy way to put them over 500kh/s (even at 515kh/s) with 65-68C.
I got many of them (asus,MSI,sapphire) and gigabyte got best coolins system.
For me it was better to buy 4x 270x than 2x 290x, coz now i got over 2000kh/s with that same price. (each 270x cost me about 205$).
When I was testing 2x 290x they was hot like hell.

http://in-cloud.pl/public.php?service=files&t=c289b74f1dc19421183fd0b62489ba74
here U got one of my rigs with 1x 270x


----------



## davcc22

great and i was just thinkin about sticking a second 7870/270x in my gaming rig this minig thing has gone to far guys too far


----------



## danielackerman

What settings are you using to get over 500kh out of a 270? I'm getting 480kh out of my 270x's at best


----------



## kitamo

-v1 --thread-concurrency 10239 (or 11263) -g1 -w512 -I20

many depend on engineclock and memory, there is a feew sweet spots on gigabyte 270x, first one is at 1075/1500, its about 450khs, than next one is at 1139/1500 and it give me 485khs
last one i foud nat 1169/1500 and its over 500kh/s.
When i was trying at 1180/1500 and intensity 20 i got over 515kh/s but i got almost that same sharerate, so its better to keep this card little bit cooler. I just keep 1169/1500 and its fine for me coz its under 68C all the time. Ofc fan speed is about 36%

btw many depend on TC . Try to set 8192 and incrase it by 1024. When U will find max value just try to decrase it by 1 - I got 30kh/s bonus from that


----------



## danielackerman

I've been steady at thread concurrency 21568 eng 1100 mem 1500 w256 i19 stable and cool at 480kh. I'll tinker with your settings.
What does v1 do?


----------



## kitamo

v1 = vector value 1 , it wont speedup ur GPU but i keep this as default. u dont need to set this value i think.

Some ppl use -g2 , after that card will work in 2 threads, but i dont think its a good one. Its better If u wanna use ur card when u r mining, but if its mine rig, its better to set 1 thread for that cards. On 2 or 3 threads u got spiked kh/s from 300 to 500 and i dont think its a good option.

I don't know if TC value depend on RAM memory in my rigs, but i got 2GB where mem use is about 500mb max, some ppl say that TC value depend on RAM memory but i think it depend on memory type, manufacture and memory controller on ur card. For my all gigabyte, 10239 give best results and 0 HW errors.

Try ur clock values - incrase by 1-5mhz and check if its better, There is for sure another sweet spot on ur card. U got Asus card ?


----------



## danielackerman

gigabyte 270x. 2 of them


----------



## danielackerman

tried your settings and am steady at 496kh each. a nice bump for sure. sadly not the 515kh you're getting


----------



## kitamo

Im, back








i just got another 2x 270x and a new power supply







I will check them and see if they will run that same like my other cards. 6x 270x should give me 3mh/s









@daniel - i think that some speed depend on your motherboard, drivers etc. but 496kh/s is very good.
Dont look at kh/s only, check your UW: value, it will give U info about your shares per minute. It should be aroud 90% of your hashspeed.

btw. im totaly new in mining, so i know only that what i just checked alone







mby there is someone who can explain better how to set this cards. Anyway i didnt see anyone who got better results than 500-515kh/s


----------



## danielackerman

sure thing. I'll send you a pm. see if this helps


----------



## kitamo

I just get my another rig complete, i bought today 2x 270x and a new PSU ands they are still better option than 1x 280x or even 290x

http://in-cloud.pl/public.php?service=files&t=59ded2dd68f27879c1edd570d1b8cb2b

now its time for another one rig








i hope today i will make it running


----------



## Nhb93

500KH/s on a 270? Someone needs to post some configs so I can effectively get the performance of a 5th 270 without spending any money.







That's the best kind of something, not sure what, but something.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I think when some people are bragging about their hashing power they use the site reported hashrate which is based on accepted shares and can sometimes report inaccurately high values. The hashrate at the mining utility is the one that should be compared, along with any errors or stales.


----------



## kitamo

Yes, many ppl dont use simplycgminer, they use GUIminer or something like that ,and just check hashrate at pool dashboard.
On pool dashboard you can see calculated hashrate and it depend in sharerate in last 5 minutes. thats why its almost always 20-30% higher than real hashrate at cgminer.
Very important is a WU value, coz its real sharerate (with diff 1) what ur config can do. Sometimes ppl got very high hashrate but sharerate/m is almost half of that - well sharerate is that on what U got paid , hashrate can only show U how fast your GPU is, but nobody will pay for that if ur sharerate is low









Normalny sharerate should be about 90% of hashrate.

now my pool show that my rig with 2x 270x is running with 1600khs what is ofc impossible. Its bcoz i just got lucky and my cgminer sends to pool alot of shares in last 5 minutes.


----------



## drof69

Here's my setup for my new mining rig. I'll have to keep an eye on this thread.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD Sempron 145 2.8GHz Single-Core Processor ($38.72 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($169.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Kingston 2GB (1 x 2GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($29.49 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 270 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($194.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 270 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($194.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 270 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($194.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 270 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($194.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 270 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($194.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Thermaltake Tough Power 750W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply
*Power Supply:* Thermaltake Tough Power 750W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply
*Total:* $1440.39
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-25 16:16 EST-0500)_


----------



## note235

the reviews on that aren't that good
id caution against that though im interested to see what happens since I might build something like that if it works for my 6th rig


----------



## drof69

I think it's a cooling issue mostly. We're looking into a watercooling solution to deal with that. I'll have to keep a close eye on the heat on these. With 5 of them, my KH/s is actually pretty low to start with and it still will be worth what I'm paying. I'm looking at an ROI of about 70 days mining dogecoins.


----------



## iannw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitamo*
> 
> I just get my another rig complete, i bought today 2x 270x and a new PSU ands they are still better option than 1x 280x or even 290x
> 
> http://in-cloud.pl/public.php?service=files&t=59ded2dd68f27879c1edd570d1b8cb2b
> 
> now its time for another one rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope today i will make it running


Hello Kitamo, which Gigabyte 270x are you using? Is it this 2 fan one? http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4840#ov

Thanks!


----------



## drof69

Short update, I'm running a pretty consistent 470KH/s across 4 cards right now. I think that I can go a bit further with my cards. I'm not even close to my maximum OC on these.


----------



## kitamo

try 1169/1500 and TC 11263


----------



## kitamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iannw*
> 
> Hello Kitamo, which Gigabyte 270x are you using? Is it this 2 fan one? http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4840#ov
> 
> Thanks!


I got 270x, this is 270
Anyway both can run at 1169/1500


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drof69*
> 
> Short update, I'm running a pretty consistent 470KH/s across 4 cards right now. I think that I can go a bit further with my cards. I'm not even close to my maximum OC on these.


Hi drof,
I'm running 2 of those Asus cards and can't seem to get over 370 in cgminer.
Would you be so kind as to post your settings? Thanks


----------



## drof69

Here's my .conf file for cgminer.

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "name" : "StableHash",
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://stablehash.com:3333",
                "user" : "username.worker",
                "pass" : "workerpass",
                "pool-priority" : "0"
        }
],
"api-allow" : "W:127.0.0.1",
"api-listen" : true,
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"hotplug" : "5",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"log" : "1",
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "30",
"scrypt" : true,
"shares" : "0",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-engine" : "1100",
"gpu-fan" : "0-85",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
"intensity" : "19-v1-g1",
"temp-target" : "75",
"temp-overheat" : "85",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"shaders" : "0",
"thread-concurrency" : "24000",
"no-pool-disable" : true
}


----------



## gtsteviiee

Are the Asus R9 270 voltage unlocked?


----------



## drof69

We have it set at 1.206v


----------



## gtsteviiee

So... The voltages are unlocked?


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drof69*
> 
> We have it set at 1.206v


Hi again drof,
Thank you for your advice earlier. Your settings have really started getting me on the right path.

However, I cannot seem to even touch the voltage on my card (the same as yours).


I have all the voltage options enabled, yet even after restarting my system, the voltage is not only locked, but I cannot see what it is at currently.
How did you go about changing the voltage on your Asus 270x cards?
Thanks again man!


----------



## drof69

Oh **** sorry, busy week. My ordered was canceled by Superbiiz (out of stock) so I had to go with GIGABYTE 270s through Newegg instead. We do not underclock the voltage on them because we've realized that it would probably require flashing the BIOS which could potentially kill the cards. I'm looking for a workaround this (my buddy is the expert) because I'm only running at 60c 470KH/s for the last 3 days and feel like I could get a little more out of these cards.

I'm drof's business partner. We're using the same power limit as you currently. Does your board only have a 1xPCI 6-pin connector? If so you are limited by the power supplied to the card. Pretty much stock settings other than changing the core and memory values through cgminer. Can you post your conf file? -thedonut


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drof69*
> 
> Oh **** sorry, busy week. My ordered was canceled by Superbiiz (out of stock) so I had to go with GIGABYTE 270s through Newegg instead. We do not underclock the voltage on them because we've realized that it would probably require flashing the BIOS which could potentially kill the cards. I'm looking for a workaround this (my buddy is the expert) because I'm only running at 60c 470KH/s for the last 3 days and feel like I could get a little more out of these cards.
> 
> I'm drof's business partner. We're using the same power limit as you currently. Does your board only have a 1xPCI 6-pin connector? If so you are limited by the power supplied to the card. Pretty much stock settings other than changing the core and memory values through cgminer. Can you post your conf file? -thedonut


Thanks for your replies, Drof and Donut









I originally adopted your config posted earlier, and while that got me started with hashing over 400, it was not stable for the cards I am using.
So after some tweaking, this is the config I run (for both of my Asus 270x cards)
Quote:


> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://ADDRESS:3333",
> "user" : "USER.1",
> "pass" : "PASSWORD"
> },
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://ADDRESS:3333",
> "user" : "USER.1",
> "pass" : "PASSWORD"
> }
> ],
> "expiry" : "120",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
> "log" : "1",
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "30",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "shares" : "0",
> "device" : "0, 1",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> *"gpu-engine" : "1100, 1100",*
> "gpu-fan" : "0-85",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> *"gpu-memclock" : "1455, 1450",*
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
> *"intensity" : "19, 19",*
> "temp-target" : "75",
> "temp-overheat" : "85",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95",
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "vectors" : "1",
> *"worksize" : "512",*
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "shaders" : "0",
> *"thread-concurrency" : "10239, 10239",*
> "no-pool-disable" : true
> }




My Kh/s is healthy and there are no longer HW errors (I had some at 1500 memory clock) .
But the real problem is keeping the WU numbers close to the higher Kh/s numbers.

I assume that if I could up the voltage by 0.01-0.05 it would make a huge difference, but ya, that would require flashing the bios and I have no idea what kind of voltage would kill the card








And, the Asus has 2x 6pin power connectors.


----------



## drof69

I'll have thedonut help you out. Here's just short update with some pics of all 5 of our 270s running.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drof69*
> 
> I'll have thedonut help you out. Here's just short update with some pics of all 5 of our 270s running.


Damnn you guys have a really cool rig! and that interface looks badass too! Thanks for being so helpful.

Here's some questions once TheDonut is handy:
1) Do your Gigabyte 270x cards have 2x 6pin power connectors too?
2) Can you display the WU value in that monitor, like cgmonitor has?
3) Which motherboard did you use to run 5 cards?

Man oh man, now the remained of my night will be spent trying to alot for the missing WU numbers on my rig, and planning my own multi-card enclosure like yours


----------



## bilbo333

New miner here. I got cgminer installed and running with a basic batch file. How do I call or incorporate the config file? Does it just need to be called cgminer.cfg and in the cgminer folder?
Thank you for your help.

I was using guiminer but now it will not restore at all. its either in the tool bar or icon tray. I can edit it so I switch to cgminer.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbo333*
> 
> New miner here. I got cgminer installed and running with a basic batch file. How do I call or incorporate the config file? Does it just need to be called cgminer.cfg and in the cgminer folder?
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> I was using guiminer but now it will not restore at all. its either in the tool bar or icon tray. I can edit it so I switch to cgminer.


I'd recommend reading this entire guide through, step by step, as this is the simplest teaching page I've found.
http://www.kaostheory.net/


----------



## bilbo333

Thanks for the response. I figured out my biggest issue getting connected was that for multipool I needed to reference username.worker instead of just worker.

I am now trying to optimize. I have some more questions in general if I may:

I downloaded cgminer 1.2. I see this guide recommends 3.72. Does the version of cgminer affect performance?

I am currently not running very efficient.

I am running 3 Sapphire R9 270x 2g GCs

Does anybody have optimization to share for the GC? I will go through the steps to update my settings but just wondered if anyone had a good starting point.

Do I need to add anything to my config to deal with multipool switching currencies?

Thank you


----------



## Horusrogue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seftonde*
> 
> Just FYI,
> 
> I started just playing around with mining - got a cheap ($329) pentium computer and picked up an R9-270. On various altcoins I'm averaging about 500 kHs. Sometimes it spikes to 700 or 800 for half an hour or so. Not sure why, but I'm not complaining. These are hash rates as reported by the pool too, not CGMiner.
> 
> Daniel


The pool rate is an average. Almost nothing it says is ever accurate. What is your WU?


----------



## AlphaC

What's hilarious is the thread linked to in the OP is now down since dogemining was merged, so this so the only archive of it besides waybackmachine and google cache.

One thing people should note is the R9 270s generally do NOT heatsink the VRM:

ASUS, MSI , Sapphire all do not.

ASUS also happens to omit VRAM cooling


Spoiler: MSi






Gigabyte does cool VRM but their card is a R9 270X PCB with 2 PCI-e power connectors and a crappier core heatsink that doesn't cool VRAM.


http://www.xtremehardware.com/recensioni/schede-video/gigabyte-radeon-r9-270-wf2-curacao-pro-a-doppia-ventola-201311139235/?start=2

HIS IceQ r9 270 seems like it does not even if HIS claims so:
http://www.expreview.com/30945-2.html
http://www.hkepc.com/10381
* "The card also carries memory and mosfet heat sinks to provide extra heat dissipation from these areas." - http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-784.shtml

XFX ?

Powercolor (single fan version) = no
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2013/11/13/amd-radeon-r9-270-review/1

Powercolor Turbo Duo ?

Club3D appears not to cool VRM


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> One thing people should note is the R9 270s generally do NOT heatsink the VRM:


So none cool VRMs. Is this a must even when downvolting? Are the X versions the same?


----------



## Tisca

I don't see how 900kh on a 290 would be the way to calculate. He has the X model lower value than non-X also....


----------



## bilbo333

Hello. I have a few issues to address with my rig and hoping to get some advice.

I added my fourth Sapphire r9 270x. To my rig using a 1x to 16x extender. The card is recognized but is only pulling 57 hash rate.
I am not sure if it's the fact I am using the PCIE 1x. Slot or what else I should even mess with to try and address this issue.

my other 3 r9 270x. Cards are pulling 400 hash rates. I believe from what I read they should be at 470. I am listing my settings below. Any ideas where I should start in terms of tweaking?

Thank you

C:\Cgminer-3.7.2-windows\cgminer-3.7.2-windows\cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.netcodepool.org:4093 -u username -p Password --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 8191 -g 2 -I 13 -w 256 --auto-fan --gpu-fan 30-75 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85 --temp-target 72 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1080 --gpu-powertune -20 --expiry 1 --scan-time 1 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbo333*
> 
> Hello. I have a few issues to address with my rig and hoping to get some advice.
> 
> I added my fourth Sapphire r9 270x. To my rig using a 1x to 16x extender. The card is recognized but is only pulling 57 hash rate.
> I am not sure if it's the fact I am using the PCIE 1x. Slot or what else I should even mess with to try and address this issue.
> 
> my other 3 r9 270x. Cards are pulling 400 hash rates. I believe from what I read they should be at 470. I am listing my settings below. Any ideas where I should start in terms of tweaking?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> C:\Cgminer-3.7.2-windows\cgminer-3.7.2-windows\cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.netcodepool.org:4093 -u username -p Password --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 8191 -g 2 -I 13 -w 256 --auto-fan --gpu-fan 30-75 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85 --temp-target 72 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1080 --gpu-powertune -20 --expiry 1 --scan-time 1 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale


Try this:

Thread Concurrency: 14000
Intensity: 18
W: 256


----------



## azanimefan

i called this the moment i saw the specs. it was obvious the sweet spot for mining would be held by the r9-270. Its just a crapton of hash power for a low wattage.


----------



## note235

prices are increasing steadily

do you guys think i can power 5x 270 via 1000w or even 5x 270x?

i'd try to undervolt them but some can't without bios mod


----------



## slowman87

Lovin my Gigabyte R9 270Xs. Got a pair of them, each hashing at 475. Would recommend.


----------



## bilbo333

Thank you for the advice. I have tried various settings but I cannot go higher than 8191 on the thread con. without cgminer giving an error and not running. Going over 13 for intensity results in instant increased HW errors.

I am wondering if I need to overclock my GCs but not sure how to do that or what else I can change to ramp these up. I get 402 now with all three.


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> prices are increasing steadily
> 
> do you guys think i can power 5x 270 via 1000w or even 5x 270x?
> 
> i'd try to undervolt them but some can't without bios mod


prices increased for me over here actually by about 50 bux and the sapphire trix 290x is 250 over msrp or so.
this is madness


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87*
> 
> Lovin my Gigabyte R9 270Xs. Got a pair of them, each hashing at 475. Would recommend.


must run very hot though, hows your vram temps? did you use a pci riser?


----------



## MegaKarlos

Hi,
Great forum you have here! I have been following this thread for a while but OP was some time ago and there's a fair amount of variance in claimed wattage for these cards on different websites - [tell me if this is well out, of course]

I'm looking at similar choices, ATM between:

3 of R9 270x ~ 1425KH/s [3 x 475] and 580W - price: £480 [~ $789]
2 of R9 280x ~ 1500KH/s [2 x 750] and 600W - price: £520 [~ $856] UK prices

looking like currently the 270x has slightly better hash/$ ratio while the 280x has slightly better hash/W ratio...

so, what to do??
any real-world usage examples of lower noise / lower temps between the 2 rigs?

-ignore hardware resale value as this will depend on mined coin exchange rates really


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> prices are increasing steadily
> 
> do you guys think i can power 5x 270 via 1000w or even 5x 270x?
> 
> i'd try to undervolt them but some can't without bios mod


Nope.


----------



## gtsteviiee

2 650w good enough for 6x R9 270?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> 2 650w good enough for 6x R9 270?


You will need at least 1 750w PSU. You will have 3 GPU +MB and CPU on the 750 watt pulling around 600w, and the 3 other 270s on the 600w pulling ~450. Usually I try to have around 150w headroom on a PSU


----------



## slowman87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> must run very hot though, hows your vram temps? did you use a pci riser?


Yeah PCI risers and open air rig I built.


----------



## Hueristic

I take the rating of the psu and divide it by the wattage for 24/7 load. And then I take another 50w or so buffer. Just for piece of mind.

For instance If the efficiency rating is 80%(Bronze) then a 1000w * 80% 800w . Otherwise you will degrade the psu as well as waste electricity.

For a 6 R9 270 rig I would run 2 650's for the gpus and a small 300 for the mobo. remember the more psu's you use will not increase the electric amount that will only increase when you go beyond the psu's efficiency.

Your best info for PSU's is Johnnyguru.

BTW I have my htpc system with 2 R9 270's mining a gs8800(about 70w only for monitor output) and it is pulling 600w at the wall with the 270 volt modded down to .98v from 1.2v.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I take the rating of the psu and divide it by the wattage for 24/7 load. And then I take another 50w or so buffer. Just for piece of mind.
> 
> For instance If the efficiency rating is 80%(Bronze) then a 1000w * 80% 800w . Otherwise you will degrade the psu as well as waste electricity.
> 
> For a 6 R9 270 rig I would run 2 650's for the gpus and a small 300 for the mobo. remember the more psu's you use will not increase the electric amount that will only increase when you go beyond the psu's efficiency.
> 
> Your best info for PSU's is Johnnyguru.
> 
> BTW I have my htpc system with 2 R9 270's mining a gs8800(about 70w only for monitor output) and it is pulling 600w at the wall with the 270 volt modded down to .98v from 1.2v.


That sounds high. 270's pull like 150. Someone else posted their system pulling 210w with one 270 and 350 with 2 270's.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That sounds high. 270's pull like 150. Someone else posted their system pulling 210w with one 270 and 350 with 2 270's.


Probably because it's these new chinese pcb boards.


----------



## micairvas

Hi Guys, I really need help to configure my mining rig ASUS R9270-DC2OC-2GD5.
My rig have 4 x ASUS R9270-DC2OC-2GD5, also I using BAMT-SMOS for mining.

Rig working between 30 min and 1,5 houd, and after that he stop mining. I tried more than 20 configs, I changed memory, motherboard,cpu, powersupply, but nothing changes.

I also tried to dig with 3 type of bios : Default bios, 1,1 V (undervolted), 1,163V (undervolted).
Also I tried to dig with only 2 cards and also mining stops after about 1 hour.

Does anybody using ASUS R9270-DC2OC-2GD5 cards on SMOS-BAMT?
If do, please give me gpu bios and proper config.

I tried diffrent configs (more than 20):
1500/1450 / TC16000/gpu1/int 18-19 / shaders 1280
1000/1250 / TC15508/gpu1/int 18-19 / shaders 1280
1080/1400 / TC15232/gpu1/int 18-19 / shaders 1280 ......

I can't make my rig working fine more then 10 days, please help guys







.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> Hi Guys, I really need help to configure my mining rig ASUS R9270-DC2OC-2GD5.
> My rig have 4 x ASUS R9270-DC2OC-2GD5, also I using BAMT-SMOS for mining.
> 
> Rig working between 30 min and 1,5 houd, and after that he stop mining. I tried more than 20 configs, I changed memory, motherboard,cpu, powersupply, but nothing changes.
> 
> I also tried to dig with 3 type of bios : Default bios, 1,1 V (undervolted), 1,163V (undervolted).
> Also I tried to dig with only 2 cards and also mining stops after about 1 hour.
> 
> Does anybody using ASUS R9270-DC2OC-2GD5 cards on SMOS-BAMT?
> If do, please give me gpu bios and proper config.
> 
> I tried diffrent configs (more than 20):
> 1500/1450 / TC16000/gpu1/int 18-19 / shaders 1280
> 1000/1250 / TC15508/gpu1/int 18-19 / shaders 1280
> 1080/1400 / TC15232/gpu1/int 18-19 / shaders 1280 ......
> 
> I can't make my rig working fine more then 10 days, please help guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Try this:

TC8192 / int 13 / gpu threads 2 / vectors 1 / worksize 256

Not sure how you'd put that into a config file. But my 7950's won't work with TC and int up that high.


----------



## micairvas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> TC8192 / int 13 / gpu threads 2 / vectors 1 / worksize 256
> 
> Not sure how you'd put that into a config file. But my 7950's won't work with TC and int up that high.


That is config for R9 280x cards, not for R9 270 (non-x), I using that config 1070/1500 TC 8192, gpu2, int 3 but for R9 280x cards, and I getting 750khs. This config cant working for R9 270.....

I using BAMT-SMOS for mining....


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> TC8192 / int 13 / gpu threads 2 / vectors 1 / worksize 256
> 
> Not sure how you'd put that into a config file. But my 7950's won't work with TC and int up that high.
> 
> 
> 
> That is config for R9 280x cards, not for R9 270 (non-x), I using that config 1070/1500 TC 8192, gpu2, int 3 but for R9 280x cards, and I getting 750khs. This config cant working for R9 270.....
> 
> I using BAMT-SMOS for mining....
Click to expand...

I use guiminer. And that's the same config for the HD7850 and HD7870. Seeing as how the R9 270 is a 7850 if I recall right, that config SHOULD work fine. Give it a try. Might work out for you.

Like I said, NONE of my cards will work with intensity 20. I have to run ALL my cards at 13.


----------



## bilbo333

Hello,
The biggest break through I had when trying to get my sapphire R9 270x up over 400 hash was to take out the memory clock, gpu thread setting and gpu engine setting and run cgminer. I then searched in the bin file it created for "thread" and got my exact thread count. After that, I was able to set intensity to 19 and all 4 of my cards were running at 474 hash.
My command line is below:

--lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 14208 -g 1 -I 19 -w 256 --auto-fan --gpu-fan 30-75 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85 --temp-target 75 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1120 --gpu-powertune -20 --shaders 1280 --expiry 1 --scan-time 1 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale


----------



## MapRef41N93W

20$ more than the 270 version but you get BF4 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161443 is it worth it? I've heard good things about this card for mining and I am looking at getting 4 of them.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> 20$ more than the 270 version but you get BF4 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161443 is it worth it? I've heard good things about this card for mining and I am looking at getting 4 of them.


Dual six pins makes PSU choice more difficult. I bought four of these and they came with BF4 and only take a single six pin. I bought them off of ebay but realized after the seller was superbiiz

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-BF927_2


----------



## Implode

I have a total of 16 R9 270s split between 4 rigs. 8 ASUS and 8 XFX. The ASUS cards all seem to get about 10-15 degrees hotter, WITH 100% fans.. vs 80% on the XFX cards. I've been trying to fiddle around with the settings for 2 days now but I can't get any of them running (including XFX) stable any more than around 390 Kh/s each. Whatever I try to do to squeeze more out of them, I start to get HW errors and after a few minutes of mining the systems restart themselves. What's up with that? I know it's not the PSU (I'm running them on HX850 80 Plus Golds) because the same thing happens when I try with 1 card running. What could be the issue? It seems weird to me that the rigs restart themselves.. not crash / blue screen. CPU / GPU temps aren't high enough to warrant restarts either


----------



## AlphaC

If you're having issues with the ASUS R9 270 / R9 270X try updating the BIOs to the newest version.

It could just be a poor hashing card, it's a silicon lottery after all


----------



## micairvas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If you're having issues with the ASUS R9 270 / R9 270X try updating the BIOs to the newest version.
> 
> It could just be a poor hashing card, it's a silicon lottery after all


Thanks for advice, which bios I should put on my cards, I cant find proper bios:
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/R9270DC2OC2GD5/#support


----------



## micairvas

I have this version:
015.039.000.001.000000


----------



## kzim9

What ever I do I can't seem to get me six 270's to get more than 417 kh/s. And the temps are in the high 80's with one card at 92.

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dogeu.nut2pools.com:5585 -u x -p x --intensity 19 -g1 --thread-concurrency 26496 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-engine 1075 --gpu-memclock 1520 --gpu-fan 100 -w 256

I've tried all different TC's and I's


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> What ever I do I can't seem to get me six 270's to get more than 417 kh/s. And the temps are in the high 80's with one card at 92.
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dogeu.nut2pools.com:5585 -u x -p x --intensity 19 -g1 --thread-concurrency 26496 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-engine 1075 --gpu-memclock 1520 --gpu-fan 100 -w 256
> 
> I've tried all different TC's and I's


Mine are the same, I have four. Best I can do is 415.
Although they do not run that hot. My hottest card is 77c and thats the hottest I have seen it. I have the sapphire dual X versions. I have given up trying to squeeze more out of them as the last time I did I woke up to them having been down all night from crashing.


----------



## kzim9

I have the Asus cards and I think I am going to keep them at 417 kh/s. The hottest card is 92 and the coolest is 81.......


----------



## Sader0

Hello Everyone !

Can someone pls point me to the right direction with making a undervolted BIOS ?

I have Asus DC2 non-TOP version of the R9 270X(R9270X-DC2-2GD5) - Hashing with 470 kH/s...but would like to undervolt it.

VBE7 I used to undervolt my 7950 although warns that UEFI part of the R9 270X bios will be disabled and allows setting the voltages - I cant then flash the bios with Atiwinflash - states error during flash process.

Pls help me and provide with BIOS if possible.

Thanks
Sader


----------



## zvardan

I have 2 Asus r9 270 OC version. Non-X. My hash rates were low and my temps were high. I did the following.

Things that will void your warranty:
1) took off old heatsink, replaced the pad/thermal gunk with better quality compound, reinstalled heatsink.
2). I used GPU-Z to download the bios, then modded the bios for 1.1v settings vs the stock.

This took care of the heat problems.

For the low has rate, I solved this by:

"xintensity" : "4",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "128",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "0",

GPU 's both at 1060/1500

Oviously ymmv, but one of my cards averages around 475kh/s, the other, for some odd reason, goes to 600kh/s. No Hardware errors.


----------



## PontiacGTX

WHy the hd 7870 gets 340kh/s and the r9 270 gets 450kh/s?that makes no sense..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> WHy the hd 7870 gets 340kh/s and the r9 270 gets 450kh/s?that makes no sense..


I also had a 7870 and some 270's. I could never find any settings to get the 7870 as fast as the 270's. I don't think I could ever get it to break 400khash.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvardan*
> 
> I have 2 Asus r9 270 OC version. Non-X. My hash rates were low and my temps were high. I did the following.
> 
> Things that will void your warranty:
> 1) took off old heatsink, replaced the pad/thermal gunk with better quality compound, reinstalled heatsink.
> 2). I used GPU-Z to download the bios, then modded the bios for 1.1v settings vs the stock.
> 
> This took care of the heat problems.
> 
> For the low has rate, I solved this by:
> 
> "xintensity" : "4",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "worksize" : "128",
> "kernel" : "scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "0",
> 
> GPU 's both at 1060/1500
> 
> Oviously ymmv, but one of my cards averages around 475kh/s, the other, for some odd reason, goes to 600kh/s. No Hardware errors.


I'm trying atiwinflash and your above instructions(uing my own undervolted BIOS) - however during flashing it states error...and no flashing occurs. Perhaps this is because UEFI Part of BIOS gets diabled ?
Is it absolutely necessary to flash under DOS ?


----------



## MythicSage40

Please forgive me, I know nothing, but if I bought a computer with Dual AMD Radeon™ R9 M290X graphics with 8GB total (2x 4GB) GDDR5 - AMD CrossFire™ Enabled cards, what could I expect per month mining bitcoins?


----------

